# How to make your own flashable images



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Now in the long run I don't know how useful this actually will be, although it is one of the reasons we were able to get back on the update path after the whole "leaked" debacle. But you can fastboot or moto-fastboot them to your device. Go to /dev/block and copy the partition your want to flash, move to your sdcard and rename it ending in .img. Done. I have flashed fhe boot, recovery and preinstall images with no problem. The system and webtop are not flashable. (At least I can't figure out how, they are 256 kb larger than the fxz images) And I haven't tried to flash any other partitions yet. Just passing on a tidbit of information.

Edit: The webtop and system are flashable, but you will not like the outcome.


----------

